# bob hall pier



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

do any of yall fish bob hall pier?


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

I used to fish it about 5 years ago. Caught my biggest bull there. 53 ins


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Yes,

I have fished Bob Hall a lot :smile:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

if yyou have seen a little blonde kid catching sheepshead,kings,reds,sharks andwhat ever else swims then that is me i just got into shark fishing and would like to have some partners


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

2cool! Welcome and keep it up, it is a great way to spend your time.
jeff


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Derrick,

Is this you in the video?

http://www.texassharkfishingvideo.com/Video/SheepsheadRoundup.wmv


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

yes sir that is me were you the guy that filmed that vidio


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Is that you Brother?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

the dude with the green mohawk is wesley"wenis"and the dud next to him gose out there alot but i cant think of his name


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ya thats me i got 32 that day


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Do you remember me?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ya you took the vidio of me catching al the sheeps head you were there with albert,jim,and taow jims wife


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Derrick,

You are a machine. I never saw anyone catch fish line you. 

How is your family. Show the video to your dad. I told you we were going to put up your video and we did. 

You can save your video on your home computer. Right click the mouse and select "save as", and the video will be saved.

Glad to see you at 2coolfishing.com
Deaver


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)




----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Here is Jim!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

deaver, thank you very mutch i hope to fish with you again sometime now ive got a diawa900 on a harnnell rod a 6wide a diawa50 on a single wall gator when are you going to be down here fishing next

derek


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Derrick Shindler from the Bluff,

It is good to see you. I don't know when I will be at Bob Hall next.

Be careful on the net my friend, there are some dangerous people out there. If anyone sends you a crazy message, tell your parents to call Monty Weeks. 

Be good, study hard, tell the truth, and live live the way you fish and you could be president one day. When you get in over your head, go ask your folks for help. You have a great family and you are a lucky person. I can see you with that big tiger in a couple of year.

Regards,

Deaver


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

deaver thanks and i hope to fish with you again some day next time you come down to fish message me on the net right now i got 4 cownose rays and might go this weekend i am always free on weekends so tell me when you come down next


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Ok


----------



## Blue Light Special (Sep 30, 2006)

Not to hijack the thread

But does any one fish Horace Caldwell.
About 8 years ago I used to work with a man named Ralph. He looked like the old man and the sea. Tall, skinny, older gentlemen with a big gray beard.
He has many pics in the pier shop of multiple fish he has caught. Including one 8 ft hammerhead that looks like him carrying it over his shoulder, but it was his cousin.
I used to love to go see Ralph on the peir. Have not seen him in over 8 years now. He had a German wife and lived in the Valley at the time.
Anyone know of him?


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

ive never fished bhp but i want too, i usually just fish at gorda every weekend since its only a 30 min drive. deaver when are we gunna catch the matagorda mako?


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Brother,

You are going to be the one!

Deaver


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

I sure hope so, I just posted my report from last night on your site. two sharks and one bullred, a 31'' fine tooth (i think), a 4' 10'' bull shark, and a 38 1/2'' bullred


----------

